# if i like Sandro Gorli requiem what should appeal to me?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I like the brooding darkness that spout of this work it omnious darkness the room pitch dark,
the vocal work reminescent of Gesualdo but modern this is why they were match on this released i have on music d'abord.

No mather what you says , some disagree whit mr Gorli talent, but i often lisen to his work it keep me riveting to a hair , time stop.

What should be up my alley if i like modern vocal work like miister Gorli works?

Am i the only dude that like him around here, this short work in league whit some of Giacinto scelsi
best symphonies. So this is it,?

What are the top italians composer in modern vocal music, yet i would not call it modern, i think his requiem is a worship to Gesualdo in a way.Someone know what im asking for?

Maybe some italian musicologist might answer this one or a plain knowledge italian?

salute :tiphat: your favorite Don


----------

